# Doodlin' on the Google guitar



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

So, I couldn't help but play with this thing today and when I finally figured out you could record, well...that got me playing some more...here's a quick dilly that reminded me of diverse cannons...I'd like to hear what more pc board savvy folks can conjure up...I found some Zepellin and other cool stuff online...still haven't found a site dedicated to the tunes played today. Share your doodle!

http://www.google.com/webhp?tune=IAYJiQCoDDcASiIlghIjRkmJAKhIVgIpBTmiFGSYkpZCEBWhFBKwQsxYDThiIzAbZhAACIECIgRAiBECIEQIgRAiAA**
it actually plays faster than what you record and i don't know where the note at the end came from...nws, it's fun


----------

